# Modern Textual Criticism: Is it Reliable?



## CalvinandHodges (Aug 13, 2012)

Greetings all:

I just posted on You Tube the second video in the series concerning Textual Criticism. Here it is:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ndrTUjZNQBo

I would be very interested in critiques of it.

Blessings,

Rob


----------



## Fogetaboutit (Aug 13, 2012)

These are great points that are very important for the understanding of the textual issue. Once you begin to understand that the readings of the what is now known as "byzantine" texts are at least as old as the "alexandrians", the theory of the conflation of the "byzantine" texts does not hold. Plus the geographic argument shows that again the conflation theory does not hold. I believe these 2 points deal a devestating blow to the theories of modern textual criticism. Great job.

The only constructive criticism I guess would be maybe to explain the theory of the conflation of the byzantine text as advocated by many textual critics and explain how these facts debunk it. But again maybe you plan on dealing with that in a different video.


----------



## Bill The Baptist (Aug 13, 2012)

Rob,

Excellent job once again. The geographical argument really is the death knell for the concept of Alexandrian superiority, In my humble opinion.


----------



## Jesus is my friend (Aug 13, 2012)

Thanks so much Rob!,I really enjoyed an educated explanation on these things,May the Lord richly bless you as you continue to follow Him.


----------



## Gord (Aug 13, 2012)

Well done Rob, a great introduction to this topic. I am anxious to learn more. Thank you.


----------



## SolaSaint (Aug 13, 2012)

Great post, you have my ear. Can you or someone explain the conflation theory? Is it stating that both texts virtually the same?


----------



## Bill The Baptist (Aug 13, 2012)

Conflation is the theory that scribes added things to the biblical manuscripts over the years, supposedly explaining why the Byzantine texts have more words in them than the Alexandrian.


----------



## SolaSaint (Aug 13, 2012)

Thanks Bill


----------



## CalvinandHodges (Aug 14, 2012)

Greetings:

Thank you all for your responses:

Etienne: Yes, I do plan on going over all of the principles of the Modern view of Textual Criticism - thanks for pointing that out.

Bill: Thanks for your encouragement, Blessings in Jesus to you!

Bryan: Thanks, I definitely need the prayers! You wrote a good clarification on the Conflation theory.

Rick: Thanks for your encouragement! God bless you!

-Rob


----------



## CalvinandHodges (Aug 15, 2012)

Greetings:

Rejoice with me! A friend of mine who was a staunch NIV supporter asked me, after watching the two videos, if he should buy a New King James Version or a King James Version!

Praise God!

Blessings,

Rob


----------

